# Mindless Fingerless Mitts (long)



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Made from Patons Stretch Sock yarn. An enjoyable travel project, colors keep it interesting. The thumb is a little more open than I like so I stitch it closed to fit on finishing. : )



Stretch Mitts Pattern

1 ball of Patons Kroy stretch socks
1 set of 3.25 to 3.5 double pointed needles. Use large needle for cast on, you don't want the wrist to be too tight. Cast on loosely.

Gauge - approximately 6 stitches to the inch. 
INCREASE ST - To "make 1" knit in front and back of stitch.

Cast on 40 stitches, place10 stitches on each of 4 needles.
Join in round and place marker. Make sure work is not twisted. Place marker.

Knit around for 9 inches for long glove. 6 inches for short glove.

Thumb - start on number 1 needle.

Round #1 - Knit 1, Make 1, knit 6, Make 1, Knit 1. 12 stitches on needle. Knit next 3 needles to finish round.

Round #2 - Knit around on all needles.

Repeat rows 1 and 2 until there are 24 stitches on needle 1.

Cast off Thumb row - At needle number 1 - start by knit 2 stitches, cast off next 20 stitches, knit 2 stitches, knit rest of needles. 34 stitches total.

Next round - On needle number one - knit 2, knit 2, now there are 4 stitches on needle number 1. 10 stitches on next 3 needles for 34 stitches total.

Continue to knit around on all needles for 2.25 inches.

Cast off LOOSELY.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

They are very nice and displayed so tastefully.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thx for sharing


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm not a fan of fingerless mitts but I love your crocuses.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you. Clear instructions and thoughtfully photographed. Have some Kroy in my stash; am bookmarking.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you! that's actually one of my favorite thumbs..a gusset one.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty, thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

These are gorgeous .thank you Trisha


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful mitts! Love the colors and the length of them.


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing! My hands are always cold and most of the patterns call for bulkier yarn than I would like. This should be perfect and so pretty too!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are very pretty


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I love them, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Love those colors. WCill have to try this simple one. Thank you for a great pattern.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I like your mitts.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

So nice. Great instructions and presentation. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

These are what I make for my grand kids and they go on under coat sleeves and under gloves or mittens. The idea is to keep snow from going up the jacket sleeves and down the glove rims while sledding or building snowmen. When my kids were little I made them from socks, cutting out finger and thumb holes. Knitted ones are more stylish. They love them!


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

ThiS pattern is JUST what I needed. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks so much for the instructions! I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for pattern and pictures, Trishaknit. I'm going to follow your notes on thumb and use a stretchy cast on and cast off. Maybe I can join the real world some day soon and share the result with pictures of my work! Love having you here on KP! Carlene


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Very nice! I like these and may try them! Thanks, for sharing!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern and nice photo. Now I know what to do with that stash of sock yarn I'm never going to make socks with.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very pretty ! Thank you for sharing and for the lovely photos !


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for the great pattern! Have already copied your post into a MSWord document and printed it out. Will be making quite a few of these, as I LOVE the longer ones. My upper and forearms are always cold!

jan


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice - love the colors, which go so well with the beautiful crocuses


----------



## Doris3 (May 29, 2014)

I love the pattern! Trying to figure out just how to print it without having to so it in longhand. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Select all, copy and paste into a word program? Sorry it isn't a download, don't know how to do that...


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

I also tried to do this but found it would not print. next I will try sending it to myself as an email and then trying print it from there.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Can these be made with regular sock yarn or does it have to be stretchy?


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

It'sJustMe said:


> Thank you. Clear instructions and thoughtfully photographed. Have some Kroy in my stash; am bookmarking.


Note that the patt. Calls for set of five needles, as it says to divide sts on four needles. So must have a fifth. I really like using five needles. Doris


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

I've only knit them in stretch sock yarn Nanad, and they fit wonderfully! Not sure how they would do in regular sock yarn.



nanad said:


> Can these be made with regular sock yarn or does it have to be stretchy?


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Doris, hope you are having a fine day!
I find knitting with 5 ( the 5th for knitting ) is more comfortable as well and it seems to lessen the chance of "ladders" that I've noticed when I have stitches on 3 needles. : ) Would you agree?


----------



## Doris3 (May 29, 2014)

Always knit with five needles. It is easier on my old hands!&#128516;&#127803;


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Another vote for FIVE needles.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nanad said:


> Can these be made with regular sock yarn or does it have to be stretchy?


 Nanad, I use Patons Stretch Sock yarn, at my LYS it is $7.95 a ball, but I was lucky and found discontinued colors at Mary Maxim for $2.99 a ball if you bought more than 6. They must have sold out as it is not in the latest catalogue. I'm sure other stretch sock yarn will work but only some of them knit up with nice colors and stripes. Here is a shot of Patons stretch "gum drop " I removed the yellow parts that were incorporated into the wool as they clashed and now will have to sew in a bunch of ends now : (

http://www.yarnspirations.com/yarns/stretch-socks


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

*****One thing about these gloves, if you start chopping out colors your don't like be prepared to unwind the whole ball in an attempt to get both gloves to match!! This last pair took me much longer.......


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

where do you buy Paton's? I don't think I've seen it here.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you Trish for getting back with the information.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

gussets are the best.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the great pattern. I am bookmarking it and will be checking Michaels for the Paton's stretch yarn.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Regia has a line of stretch sock colors as well that one might be able to order through the distributor at your LYS.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Trisha, great pattern! Thanks very much for posting it. I love fingerless mitts and make lots of them.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you. I have some granddaughters who would like these.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice work. Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you for posting. This will be a great one to make for my cousin in South Dakota.


----------



## Houlie (Oct 29, 2011)

I love the mitts, but I have a dumb question. At the thumb round 1, knit 1, MAKE 1, what does make mean?


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Houlie said:


> I love the mitts, but I have a dumb question. At the thumb round 1, knit 1, MAKE 1, what does make mean?


You might have missed it in the instructions....

INCREASE ST - To "make 1" knit in front and back of next stitch.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Thank you for this. They are exactly what I need, and your instructions are beautifully clear. Well done :-D


----------

